# missing a lot of school and getting in trouble



## sammy0261 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm 17 and I missed school again today after having a week off. I've been at this school for just over a month and not one person has tried to talk to me. I transferred from catholic to public and I have realized that the kids and teachers are so much ruder and public schools. I also have crohns so when I miss school I blame it on that but its not because of that. My anxiety's have gotten so bad since I started at this school. I feel like everyone's judging me. I'm close to failing too. My mom wakes me up every morning at 6 and I feel like I'm letting her down when I say I'm not going. She thinks I miss school because I'm lazy so then I get yelled at but I just can't get myself to go. At lunch I sit in a corner with music and I draw while grade nines stare at me. I can't even eat properly when I'm there because I feel like I'm being watched. I really want to go see a doctorbut i dont know how to tell my mom. She will probably just yell at me saying I just don't want to go to school. I have a test tomorrow which will make me freak out more for the next day. Oh and guess what. The unit we are doing in English is public speaking and we have to do 5 speeches this unit and one In front of the whole school....*slowly goes to hide*


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry you are facing such difficulties. 
I know school can be extremely dull and uninviting at the best of times, but staying at home isn't going to make it any easier for you, it isn't going to improve or sort anything out and you've only been there for a month, so you need to give yourself some time to settle, you were brave enough to transfer schools, so I'm sure it is only going to get easier from here.

I think it's best for you to go to school for a few weeks, just to prove to your mother that you are not lazy and then once you have a better track record of attending, try to talk to her about the problems you face and it will make her more understanding. If your mother doesn't listen, try to find some way of getting help at school.

Can you imagine how you will feel if you complete the 5 speeches for public speaking? . . 
You will feel on top of the world and you will gain more confidence to put up with school in the process because you will be feeling so proud! Good luck with everything.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww sweetie, I know how you feel. Don't push yourself, it will just get worse. Honestly tell your mom about your situation, try your best to make her understand.


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

The best thing you can do is step up and confront your mom about your problems. Although it seems awkward and strange its the best way to handle your anxiety, I always had always taken that perspective but upon making that decision I don't regret it. You could also attempt to talk to others in school, just be confident and reassure yourself constantly while removing negative thoughts from your head.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you sure you have been around people there long enough? You have to give people the chance to get to know you. I think you are fine, just anxious. In your situation, anyone would be anxious about starting a new school - and a public one at that.

Are you a junior (grade 11) or a senior (grade 12)? I wouldn't give two cents about the freshmen's staring - I don't think they are even doing that, to be honest. They may notice that you are new more than anyone - or that you might be their age.

We cannot really assume anything about anyone until we get to really know them and that takes time and patience.


----------

